# 'Jealous wife' charged after fatal genitals fire



## crushing (Jan 6, 2009)

> Prosecutors said 44-year-old Rajini Narayan confessed to neighbors that she set her husband on fire on Dec. 8, 2008, after she saw him hug another woman.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28518932/


 
Look at the related content links!  What a crazy world.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh ... my ... Lord :faints:.

It's very frightening that the human mind is so readily capable of such irrationality.  

Perhaps more than most I can appreciate just how 'commonplace' such behaviour can be, given that my mother is manic depressive paranoid schizophrenic.  

I've seen an awful lot of non-rational events since I was ten years old, some very violent and scary; so I have little difficulty in believing that that woman in the news story is in need of some brain chemical readjustment.

The probable reality of her illness doesn't help her poor husband any of course and that's the truly chilling part of it all.


----------



## grydth (Jan 6, 2009)

This is so nutty on so many levels that it almost defies comprehension....

I say 'almost' because if I were _ever _careless enough to hug another woman when *Uberfeminist, Empress of All She Surveys* was present, a 3 week demise would be considered much too quick and merciful...

I fear no man, and just one woman.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 6, 2009)

Unbelievable.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh wow,

I mean Loraigna Bobbitt set the standard for "Crazy Wife" didn't she.  This just takes the cake.


----------

